# cheapsmells.com



## darklocke (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried doing a search, but all I came up with was posts saying that cheapsmells.com is a place to get your perfumes online. My questions is therefore.. does anyone know if cheapsmells.com is genuine? I don't know, but for instance they sell the Juicy Couture perfumes for half the price as they do here in Norway, and that makes me suspicious.. I want at least one of them, but I'm not paying a bit of my soul to get my hands on it, so cheapsmells.com is a nice alternative - IF it's not another fake brand selling online store.

Anyone with experience?


----------



## Poupette (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi!!
I've bought from CheapSmells several times and NEVER had a problem! It's all 100% authentic! I've gotten Gaultier, Versace, Lolita Lempicka, Chanel... All has been absolutely legit! I'm in Sweden and I often check out CheapSmells to find better deals than I can find over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I do recommend them to 100%!


----------



## darklocke (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answer, Poupette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to hear from several people, if any of you other have experience with cheapsmells?


----------



## Skura (Nov 26, 2009)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got lot's of stuff there and all is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thay are wholesellers and offshore company so that's why they can have those prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in Norway (as I remember) some thing are more expensive cause of luxury taxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I spent summer in Trondheim and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

In my country (Croatia) everything is three times costly then in the rest of Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So imagine how cheap is Cheapsmells for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, try also Fragrancedirect.co.uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes they have cheaper stuff then Cheap


----------



## darklocke (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Skura! I really appreciate it. And yes, I know all about the taxes.. :roll: You were in Trondheim? I live in Trondheim! If you come back let me know, would be fun to meet a fellow Specktrette


----------



## Skura (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Thank you Skura! I really appreciate it. And yes, I know all about the taxes.. :roll: You were in Trondheim? I live in Trondheim! If you come back let me know, would be fun to meet a fellow Specktrette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll back there some time for sure. Cause I found your city very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was offered to be a Quota student at NTNU, but life makes a different way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not regretting, my life turn out to be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have great time in Trondheim, and Norwegians are so friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ontopic: If you need anything else about Cheap just ask. All my friends from my home-cosmetic-forum shops there


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

Love Cheapsmells! Love it! 
Several times bought it and always great experience!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

all of their stuff is authentic, they are very professional. wish they had more mac products in stock though.


----------



## user79 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow great site! Really great prices.

Also there's strawberrynet.com as well, I ordered some stuff there it was authentic.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

oooohh i had never heard of this site before! such cheap prices! perhaps i shouldn't have looked because now i want some new perfumes!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Great to know the site is legit.  Terrible name, though!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 12, 2010)

I've used that site too and it's all 100% genuine, fast shipping too>


----------

